# Installed 2nd Solar Heater



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

A couple of months ago I made and installed a solar heater to help heat the master bedroom (200 sq ft). I have 2 computer fans on it and I get about 90 degrees from it on a sunny day. That wasn't enough to completely heat the room (during the day) so I added a 2nd heater yesterday.

This heater has a little better air flow than the 1st heater. Both use aluminum down spouts painted black. The difference is in the 1st heater, I stuffed the down spouts with aluminum soda cans. Both seem to be reaching about the same temperature. Dimensions of heaters are 3' wide by 4' height by 3 1/2" deep.

The good news. Today it is 35 degrees and sunny. The thermostat (electric baseboard) in the bedroom is set at 40 degrees. The room temperature is 68 degrees with the door closed to prevent heat from the rest of the house heating the room.

I only have 1 fan installed on the 2nd heater, so I hope that when I get the 2nd fan hooked up, I might be able to get another degree or 2 increase in room temperature.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice ! Any chance that you could post pics?
This would be great way to heat our daughter's bedroom which gets the early morning sun. It's pretty cold now since they won't keep the door open to let in warm air from the wood stove. They prefer their privacy to warmth.
Ah to be young & tolerate a choice.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

